# Roche Pump - 360 degrees software users



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2015)

I downloaded my pump and meter yesterday.

Usually I only look at the one pie chart, that shows your hypos and highs etc in different colours.  However yesterday I bothered to look at the others.

The third one along is 'Pump Usage' and a goodly wedge of it correlating to 22.2% apparently, is grey.

This seems to mean over the last 90 days my pump was on 'stop' for all that time.  Just to see, this morning when I had a long shower doing all those little jobs us girlies need to do, and following that having sprayed my pits with deodorant, almost dried my hair and applied mousse, ready to style it - I remembered El Pumpo, so I put my glasses on and stuck a new cannula in, primed the little gap at the business end of the tubing and reattached myself.  34 minutes after I'd turned it to stop.

And we by NO means have that palaver every day.  Other than showers and when I have new tubing every 6 days or a new reservoir, when else did my pump turn itself off?  Cos I blooming well haven't !

Or - doesn't it mean that?


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry can't help TW, have never managed to get the darn software to work, especially since we went to Windows 8!  There is a Win 8 version out now, but that still doesn't work if you have Win8.1 with Service Pack 2 installed - Roche are still trying to catch up with that one and my hubby is a bit of a devil for installing Windows updates as soon as they come out!

Hope you can work it out - do you stop your pump every time you have a shower then?  We don't, we just leave it running, the basal doses are so tiny that you don't get a puddle on your furniture!  When we go swimming we put it in a plastic Chinese takeaway box with some kitchen roll in to absorb any drips.  Don't want to stop it then because the darn thing would bleep every minute and alert any potential tea leafs out there that we have something interesting in our locker!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2015)

I hadn't used to stop it but then thought well it thinks I've had that insulin so perhaps I should, so I have stopped it since.  Nobody has ever 'told' me one way or the other.  And yes the beeping does drive you potty.  I wonder if the Insight is as bad?


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 18, 2015)

I think if you stop the pump for a while it will just resume at the current rate when you restart it, it won't do anything to make up for what you've missed.

And I KNOW there is a way to stop it bleeping when it isn't running, but the Roche rep told me not to do that as it is a useful warning.  And I would agree with that actually; one night daughter had an occlusion alarm at about 11.15pm, in her sleepy state she just turned the alarm off without checking what it was for, just assumed that I must have put a TBR on or something. (I do sometimes put TBRs on overnight but try and arrange it so that the alarm won't go off until a sensible time close to when she will be waking up anyway!) Then she fell asleep again until she needed the loo about 3 hours later, and it was only because of the incessant bleeping that she realised there was a problem and shouted for help!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 20, 2015)

I posted that from memory, I've looked at it again and its in Graphs, then Insulin Pump Summary, the chart is headed Basal Profiles - says Profile 1 - 78% Stopped 22%.

Weird!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 20, 2015)

Have you tried 'Custom' in Settings instead of 'Advanced' which I presume is the one most people use?

Dunno otherwise.


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 22, 2015)

unfortunately having IMAC,IPAD and iPhone I can't download....pain in the rear oh well, is the insight apple friendly?


----------

